# Shy Dog?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:angel:For anyone taking on , rescuing or suddenly finding themselves with a totally fearful and unsocialized dog, this is an enlightening story. Rise is a wonderful trainer and has become a mentor to me. She, like anyone else who takes on a rescue of this nature truly has my admiration. http://play-therapy.com/playfulpooch/images_resources/APDTsemiferal0001.pdf


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> :angel:For anyone taking on , rescuing or suddenly finding themselves with a totally fearful and unsocialized dog, this is an enlightening story. Rise is a wonderful trainer and has become a mentor to me. She, like anyone else who takes on a rescue of this nature truly has my admiration. http://play-therapy.com/playfulpooch/images_resources/APDTsemiferal0001.pdf


 That was a good approach to give. Slow and gentle.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wonderful. I would love to rescue sometime. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> That was a good approach to give. Slow and gentle.


 For sure Suzi, I think it's patience at it's best.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

shimpli said:


> Wonderful. I would love to rescue sometime. Thanks for sharing.


 And you'd be a wonderful candidate Tere.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> And you'd be a wonderful candidate Tere.


Ohh Thanks. I just want to be sure I am.


----------

